# steriod injections



## caz81

sorry for posting here but i thought you ladies might be able to answer my question... on tuesday i was given steriod injections for babys lungs as i was having contractions and am already high risk for early delivery (due to cervix problems) anyway, contractions have luckly now stopped... my question is this, does having had a steriod injection now make you more likely to give birth early, what i mean is if this develops the babys lungs will the baby now 'thinking' ok im ready to be born now as everything is developed or does it not affect that unless there are other problems? hope this makes sense..sorry it is so long!


----------



## premmiemum123

I don't think the steroids trigger a labour, if they did they would not have given them to you, they are given to strengthen the babies lungs in the event should you go into early labour. They probably gave your baby the injections as a precaution should you go into labour.
34 weeks is a good gestation and your baby girl should be a good weight, also having had the steroid injections the babies lungs will be stronger also...

I had two steroid injections before my LO was born at 26 weeks and whilst she had a few breathing problems, on the whole having those injections made her lungs strong enough to cope well with the demands of being very early. My LO is now home and her lungs are fine (witnessed fully when she screams for her feeds).

I am pleased your contractions have stopped...fingers crossed you can hold on for at least another 3 weeks (37 weeks)...if not then because of your baby girl's gestation, weight and stronger lungs, she should be ok if born early, plus if she does need to go to the special baby unit she will receive amazing care. The staff there are amazing...


----------



## Marleysgirl

I also had steroid injections, the week before Andrew was born (at 29+1). Although they were intended to strengthen his lungs, which they did, the steroids had the additional effect of improving my placental bloodflow slightly, gaining us an extra week's gestation.


----------



## Foogirl

Steroid injections OUCH!!!

I had mine at 26 weeks when I first had bleeding. I was worried as until they did that, I had no idea there was any risk of an early birth.

Abby was born at 29 weeks after some further heavy bleeding. I didn't have any signs or symptoms of labour, well except from my waters coming away, but I didn't actually go into labour (does that make sense)

I asked every question I could think of about the safety of the injections etc and was told that there would be no ill effects at all if I ended up going full term.

She was huge though - for a 29 weeker, so I don't know how much of that was the drugs!!

Her lungs were absolutely fine and she needed very little intervention. By 34 weeks, babies are pretty much just growing from then on. Fingers crossed you go for longer though.


----------



## caz81

thank you for the replies, i feel a bit more relaxed about it now! x


----------



## embojet

I had mine at 28 weeks and MOlly was born by c section at 29+1. She had a few breathing problems early on but is fine now. If your baby was to come now, 34 weks is a good gestation. Good luck!


----------



## hellohefalump

When I was pregnant with my daughter, I was having regular contractions at 27 weeks, and was admitted to hospital. I had the injections and they sent me home. 

They definately DIDN'T trigger labour, as she was born at a healthy 8lbs, at 39 weeks in the end!


----------



## AP

I only managed one injection, no time for anymore :( but it certainly helped at least, and at 34 weeks, you'll be fine!


----------



## tillymum

I had steroid injections at 26wks and carried on to deliver at full term, no side effects just think of it as a boost for the baby's development.


----------



## angelstardust

No ill effects to the baby at all, a few minor ones for mum (horrific acid reflux in my case as well as the lobster effect) but very much worth it. 

However, it's not a case of 'had steroids baby is now fine', they help the lungs once/if/when the baby is born, not cause them to mature any different. 

You are at a good gestation now, so try to relax.


----------



## naddy2shoes

Hi there

Just reading your story and wanted to share what I knew about the steroid injection.

I was admitted at 26wks+2 with complications and at one point we thought baby was going to have to be born. So they gave me the injection too. Luckily the c-section was postponed and I was given a booster of the injection 12hours later. 

I am now 29 weeks today and can say that the injection certainly did not trigger labour in my case. It is purely t assist the baby with breathing if they do come early and I have also been told it wears off over time as I will have to have another dose if I have further bleeding.

I really hope that this has helped in some small way & that everything works out for you and LO

take care
x


----------



## angelstardust

Yeah, meant to add, the effects of the steroids last 7 days (though this is often a cause of heated discussion between the medical profession).


----------



## Foogirl

angelstardust said:


> Yeah, meant to add, the effects of the steroids last 7 days (though this is often a cause of heated discussion between the medical profession).

Really? That's strange as I was asked when I was admitted to hospital the second time, if I had been given the injections. They said as I had had them in London 3 weeks earlier, I didn't need them again.


----------



## angelstardust

Foogirl said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, meant to add, the effects of the steroids last 7 days (though this is often a cause of heated discussion between the medical profession).
> 
> Really? That's strange as I was asked when I was admitted to hospital the second time, if I had been given the injections. They said as I had had them in London 3 weeks earlier, I didn't need them again.Click to expand...

Yeah, depends on who you see. Some argue that they remain for 4 weeks others say that after 7 days they are less effective and that a second course should be given if delivery is imminent. Then they go into even more theories with gestation and weight and then I lost the ability to read it. There are a few research things online if you google long enough. I don't have them because I was just being nosey when I was looking.


----------

